
Doctor posted online in favor of immunization. Then opponents targeted her - dmckeon
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/05/11/vaccine-opponents-target-doctors-social-media-and-ratings-websites/Y8RQie1xJdr1RtKvbdR9mI/story.html
======
dmckeon
If you manage a site that supports reviews or comments from unverified posters
(here, non-patients) consider the ways your site could be exploited.

